# Ringelnatter im Teich



## tea.l (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

meine Frau und ich haben uns  im Mai erfolgreich angemeldet und im Forum viele Fragen rund um den Teich beantwortet bekommen durch lesen. Jetzt habe ich ein spezielles Problem. Wir habe einige Ringelnattern im Teich (ausgewachsene und junge), Meine Frage ob diese meine Goldorfen auffressen, wurde mir schon von Digicat dahingehend beantwortet, dass nur ganz junge oder kranke Fische dran glauben müssen.
Ich könnte mit den __ Schlangen auch leben, meine Frau hat aber panische Angst und will sie partut nicht im Garten haben. Mir widerstrebt sie zu töten, fangen und evakuieren ist schon gescheitert. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt, da Schlangen ruhiges Wasser mögen , eine kleine Pumpe einzusetzen mit kleinem Bachlauf und zu hoffen, dass die Schlangen sich ein anderes Domizil suchen. Bringt das was?

Gruß Tea


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Tea.I ( oderwieistdeinname )

Erst mal :willkommen 



			
				tea.l schrieb:
			
		

> Mir widerstrebt sie zu töten, fangen und evakuieren ist schon gescheitert.



Töten ..... auf keinen Fall.
Evakuieren ..... das muß irgenwie gehen aber wo willst Du dann mit der Schlange hin?



PS: Gib sie mir die keine Ringelnatter
.


----------



## wp-3d (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*



			
				tea.l schrieb:
			
		

> Mir widerstrebt sie zu töten, fangen und evakuieren anderes Domizil suchen. Bringt das was?
> 
> Gruß Tea



Hi Tea

Töten  

Es gibt nicht viel Möglichkeiten, da ihr in einer Gegend wohnt wo vemutlich die Ringelnattern seit tausende von Jahren heimisch sind.
Ihr seid einmal in ihr Gebiet gezogen und müsst euch damit abfinden das gelegendlich mal eine Schlange über ihr Grundstück kriecht.

Möglichkeiten: Teich zuschütten, dann seht ihr die __ Schlangen nur noch wenn sie auf der Suche nach Wasser sind.

Eine Therapie für deine Frau, oder die Frau fangen und evakuieren und ihr anderes Domizil suchen. 

Die letzten Worte habe ich nicht selbst geschrieben, ich habe sie von dir kopiert.


----------



## Eugen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Therapie für deine Frau, oder die Frau fangen und evakuieren und ihr anderes Domizil suchen.
> 
> Die letzten Worte habe ich nicht selbst geschrieben, ich habe sie von dir kopiert.



das wäre auch mein Rat  
Seid froh,dass ihr eine der wenigen __ Schlangen,die in Deutschland noch leben zu sehen bekommt.
Ringelnattern sind sowas von harmlos und ungefährlich, da geht von jeder Wespe mehr "Gefahr" aus.
Vor ein paar Wochen haben wir - nach Jahren - eine Ringelnatter bei uns entdeckt.
Wir haben uns gefreut 

Und TÖTEN geht gar nicht. :evil :evil 
abgesehen davon stehen die unter Naturschutz und sind vom Aussterben bedroht.

Nicht unsere Fauna stört uns.
Wir stören die Fauna. !!!!!

Und wenn du schon so ein Biotop geschaffen hast,dass sich eine Ringelnatter wohl fühlt, dann sei stolz darauf. 

Zierteiche und Freilandaquarien gibts eh genug.


----------



## tea.l (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Danke für eure Tips, der mit der Frau ist echt witzig. Schade dass keiner auf den geplanten Bachlauf eingegangen ist.

Gruß Tea.l


----------



## sternhausen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Tea
So wie du dir das vorstellst, mit kleiner Pumpe und Bachlauf bringt das gar nichts.
Du kannst ja deiner Frau mal die Videos von meiner HP zeigen.
Bei einem kannst du kurz sehen wie meine Frau mit einer ca 120cm langen Ringelnatter in unserem Schwimmteich schwimmt.
Möchte mich auf jeden Fall meinen Vorschreibern anschließen.
Sei froh wenn du so ein Naturjuwel in deinem Garten hast.
Und noch eins: Eine Hauskatze ist allemal gefährlicher als eine Ringelnatter, denn die kann dich beim Spielen kratzen. 
Eine Ringelnatter dagegen ist so scheu das die sowieso gleich mal das Weite sucht.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Teichfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Tea,

es ist ja bereits mehrfach erwähnt worden, dass du froh sein solltest, solche Tiere an deinem Teich begrüßen zu dürfen.
Meine Erfahrung war beim ersten Besuch einer Ringelnatter an unserem Teich, dass ich voll aufgelöst war und meine bessere Hälfte sehr skeptisch den __ Nattern gegenüberstand. Es hat mich auch einiges an Überzeugungsarbeit gekostet, bis sie endlich einsah, dass es ja eigentlich schön ist, solche Tiere im eigenen Garten begrüßen zu dürfen. Auch wenn sie heute immer noch nicht wirklich sehr erfreut ist, so macht ihr das aber auch nicht mehr viel aus. Selbst meine kleinen Kinder sehen keinen ernsthaften Gegner in den __ Schlangen.
Überzeugungsarbeit ist in diesem Fall einfach, da die Tiere ja sehr scheu sind und mehr Angst vor uns haben als anders herum. Leider gibt es immer wieder Menschen, die sich nicht überzeugen lassen. Ich hoffe, deine Frau gehört nicht dazu. Also ab ans Werk und überzeugen. 

Übrigens, das gleiche Problem hatte ich, als ich mein Insektenhotel aufstellte, da alle befürchteten, dass sie jetzt jeden Tag 10 mal gestochen werden. Heute verschwendet keiner mehr einen Gedanken an damaliges, da alle gesehen haben, dass die Tiere überhaupt nichts machen. 
Gelegentlich bringt es also etwas, andere Menschen zu überzeugen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## ron (17. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Tea,

die Rückmeldungen, die du hier bekommen hast, gehen alle in die gleiche Richtung. Ich stimme diesen Beiträgen auch alle zu. Auch ich hätte gerne Ringelnatter in meinem Garten. Aber bei uns gibt es sie nicht.

Aber... ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du nicht das Gefühl hast mit deinem Problem sehr viel weiter gekommen zu sein. Ich kann es so weit nachvolziehen, weil meine Frau panische Angst vor __ Spinnen hat. Die wacht nachts auf weil eine Spinne im Zimmer ist. Die fühlt das. Sie hat nichts gegen Spinnen, weiss dass sie nützlich sind und sehr interessant...vor allem wenn sie nicht im Haus sind.

Wenn deine Frau wirklich eine Panik hat vor __ Schlangen (und da denke ich in psychologischen Termen), dann wird Überzeugungsarbeit wenig nützen. Es ist dann die Frage ob sie den Aufwand eine professionelle Begleitung auf sich nehmen möchte. Ob sie den Verlust der Angst als Bereicherung sieht, wofür es sich lohnt zu kämpfen.

Wenn wirklich alle Stricken reissen, glaube ich kommst du nicht drum herum einen Reptilienspezialist um Rat zu fragen. Vielleicht sind kleine Änderungen genug um die Ringelnatter zu überzeugen, dass es irgendwo anders noch besser ist als bei dir. Es wäre dann wirklich sehr wichtig, dass sie eine gute Ausweichmöglichkeit hätten. 

Ich denke, dass es bei Schlangen um die gleiche Sachen im Leben geht, wie bei so manchen 2- und 4-Beiner: Essen, Trinken, *** und Schlafen. Bei euch scheinen die Schlangen in allen Bereichen auf ihre Kosten zu kommen.  Bei den letzten 2 Sachen ist es schwierig denen in die Suppe zu spucken (ich vermute sogar dass du ein Weibchen und mehrere Kavaliere beobachtet hast), beim Zweiten aussichtslos im Falle eines Ringelnatters im Gartenteich   , aber vielleicht beim Ersten.
Vielleicht ist es für den häuslichen Frieden notwendig die Fische aus dem Teich zu nehmen um das Nahrungsangebot zu schmälern. Mit dieser Massnahme, wenn sie überhaupt nützlich ist (wie gesagt: frage einen Schlangenmensch, aber nicht den im Sirkus ), solltest du nicht all zu lange warten. Ich weiss, dass die __ Kreuzotter z.b. eine ganze Weile bevor sie im Winterschlaf gehen nichts mehr essen. Die gehen mit leerem Magen ins Bett.
Das heisst, die müssen sich dann auch woanders zurecht finden, um sich in Ruhe auf den nächsten Winter vor zu können bereiten. Ich weiss z.b. nicht ob Ringelnatter territorial sind, sprich, ob es bei bei einer solchen Aktion zu Konflikte kommen könnte mit "Nachbarn". 
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass ihr euch alle einig werden könnt. Ganz früher gab es vielleicht Sjamanen, die solche Problemen lösen konnten   

Viel Glück

Ron


----------



## Teichfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hi Tea,

zum Thema Bachlauf kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch eine Pumpe laufen lies, die über Steine (ähnlich enem Wasserfall) in den Teich lief. Die Wasserbewegung war jedoch nur ganz schwach. Dennoch habe ich kleine __ Nattern gehabt (jetzt schon das 2. Jahr leider nur gehabt).
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du da schon ordentlich Power hintendran setzen musst, um genügend Bewegung zu erzeugen, dass sich ein Teich mit 10m3 beeindrucken lässt. Und wenn du das tust, kann es schon wieder z.B. Seerosen geben, die diese Wasserbewegung gar nicht gern haben. Ob das dann allerdings zum Vertreiben von Ringelnattern eignet ist für mich eher fraglich.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## tea.l (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo Naturfreunde,

danke euch allen für die Tips. Werde das mit dem Bachlauf umsetzen(nicht nur wegen der Schlange) und ansonsten weiter Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.

Mal sehen mit welchem Ergebnis

Gruß Tea


----------

